# Help please



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

I need some advice on insurance/road traffic accident (RTA) procedures please. I know there are some people on this board who work in insurance, and I would welcome their views in particular.

My brother was involved in a RTA today at a traffic light junction. The facts were:

He was travelling along a road through green traffic lights when he realised someone was turning right in front of him. Brother slammed his brakes on (skid marks for around 5 or 6 yards) and ended up colliding with the other car (his front, with the other car's passenger side). The lights coming the opposite way were also green, and there is a right filter lane, where there is an arrow for right turns. If my brother went through green lights, there is no way the green arrow would have been on, and therefore the guy turning right would need to ensure there was no oncoming traffic before proceeding. The other guy is now saying that my brother was speeding - something the police say is not feasible based on the facts (skid mark lenght and severity of impact). The problem is that my brother has only TPFT cover, and is getting nervous about the insurance companies calling a stalemate, which would mean he is responsible for his own car. Apparently there was a witness who said that there was no green arrow for a right turn - but I'm not sure if he gave a police statement.

What are people's thoughts on an insurance companies general attitude to cases where both drivers think they are in the right, albeit that the other guy's statement is likely to be inaccurate because it can probably be proved that my brother was not speeding? Is the witness statement re the lights critical?

Thanks


----------



## InsBro (Jul 29, 2002)

He can ring me

01782 286311

Jeremy


----------



## Waqas (Aug 19, 2002)

Hi fred I'm no expert and my views are from pat experiences my friends have had.
It seems pretty clear that the car in front was in the wrong and should have waited since the green right arrow was not lit. But in the eyes of the law and insurers, your brother should of had enough stopping distance to prevent hitting him.
I know it sounds like a bummer, because not everyone has lightning reactions and I'm the first to admit I don't always leave a huge stopping distance. Although hopefully an expert on the forum may be able to answer whether your brother can find a loophole because the other guy effectively did an illegal manouvere.
My 2pence worth.

Waqas


----------

